# Kayfun lite 2019



## Beethoven (9/8/19)

Any advice on wicking? I've tried two methods - cutting ends of cotton upwards eg.  and cutting normally . The goddam thing leaks after about a week. So I should re-wick every 3 days?


----------



## Tai (9/8/19)

Where are you getting leaking bud? Svoe Mesto have released longer airflow pins which are supposed to help with leaking from the 510. With mine all I had to do is tighten the 510 a bit. You get access to it when you screw the deck out of the base. Its been good since - no leaking. The general train of thought regarding wicking is to make sure your wicks are well clear of the pos block/ airflow. I tried that initially but it didn't seem to make much of a difference.

Hope that helps bud

Cheers
T

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Beethoven (10/8/19)

Sorry, leaking out the airhole. Thanks, I'll try that.


----------



## GSM500 (11/8/19)

I have two of them and have had no leaking issues whatsoever. Good luck with it. Hope you get it sorted, they are great devices

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Dave (11/8/19)

Beethoven said:


> Sorry, leaking out the airhole. Thanks, I'll try that.



Let me know if you don’t come right, happy to send you pics of how I wick mine. Also haven’t had any issues.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CaliGuy (11/8/19)

@Beethoven here is some pics of how I wick my KayFun Lite. You will see in the pics the amount of cotton needed after thinning out.






In this next pic the wick on the right has been pushed down and I then use a scissor to cut the bottom of the wick straight so that it will sit flush with the bottom of the wick port.




From here I tuck the wicks and make sure the cotton sits on top of the 2 round wick holes on either side. Also making sure I have some cotton to block off the 2 open slits on the side of each wicking port as per these pics below.

Take note again of how much cotton I’m using, you don’t want heaps of cotton else you run the risk of flooding the deck as the cotton gets over saturated and presses into the deck where the airflow is situated which will cause some leaking. To much cotton will also cause dry hits starving the wicks of juice.






Something else to check that could cause or be a part of your leaking would be to unscrew the deck from the base to see if the small O-Ring that fits onto airflow shaft (510 Pin shaft) is still there.

It’s a very small o-ring and with out it you will have airflow issues and possible leaking problems out the airflow hole and past the 510 shaft. Looks like this.




I have not to date had any leaking issues out the air hole with the KayFun even if I use less cotton. I have had some leaking past the airflow screw after leaving the RTA standing for more than a week, all I did was replace the AF screw with the spare in the bag and haven’t had the same issue since.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 5 | Informative 1


----------



## CaliGuy (11/8/19)

GSM500 said:


> I have two of them and have had no leaking issues whatsoever. Good luck with it. Hope you get it sorted, they are great devices



That’s because you are a KayFun guru, you have had KayFun’s for such a long time that you have them so dialed in and could wick with your eyes close. Heck you even convinced me to get a KayFun, wait scrap that 2x KayFun’s 

No regrets cause the KayFuns are freaking awesome

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (11/8/19)

CaliGuy said:


> @Beethoven here is some pics of how I wick my KayFun Lite. You will see in the pics the amount of cotton needed after thinning out.
> 
> View attachment 174429
> 
> ...



Awesome pics and explanations @CaliGuy !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Beethoven (18/8/19)

Thanks everyone. Leaking is intermittent. Must be my atrocious wicking . Will just have to keep practising. I think also possibly need to re-wick more often. If I leave it longer than a week then the leaking seems to start. I've been using firebolt - 1/2 of one piece.


----------



## Venator (15/5/20)

After so many tries I can't wick correct either the prime or my new favorite lite, I'm using 50/50 juice, I don't have any leaks or bad flavors, but after a day of new wick my airflow becomes more tight and o something like gurgling, this is an old build.


----------



## CJB85 (15/5/20)

When you refill, roll a piece of tissue into a thin “spear” and stick it into the AFC hole on the side of the atty (nice and deep) then take a tissue and lightly hold it against the part where your cotton meets the coil, also soak up a little of the liquid that has pooled beneath the juice wells. I found that the pressure of a new, full tank being screwed onto the base can force too much liquid into the cotton and then escapes down the AF hole. That is where the gurgling and leaking comes from. 
Once you have screwed the tank back together, remove the little paper “spear”. If it is dry, you are good to go. If it comes out wet, insert a second one to clear out any excess liquid.
I know it is a schlep, but far less than having the tank leak, or gurgle.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Venator (15/5/20)

It's not exactly like gurgling it's like someone drip a drop under the coil but when i do dl the problem decreases for a while. I forgot to tell...a friend gave me the precisio and I have the exact same problem, wicking?


----------



## CJB85 (15/5/20)

Venator said:


> It's not exactly like gurgling it's like someone drip a drop under the coil but when i do dl the problem decreases for a while. I forgot to tell...a friend gave me the precisio and I have the exact same problem, wicking?


That's exactly what I am referring to above, a tiny bit of liquid gets down your AF hole beneath the coil, so it blocks the air coming in... You draw and that bit of liquid gurgles/bubbles as the air forces past, but the liquid can't go anywhere.
When you DL it, you draw a lot more air and the pressure can perhaps draw that little drop of liquid back up, or enough that the gurgle stops.
Just clear that little bit of liquid and all will be well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

